# Galveston Bay/Jetties/Nearshore?



## jtm60 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am boatless and looking for an occasional fishing partner. I have been fishing around Galv. bay complex for the past couple seasons with friends from work, but that doesnt always work out and I often find myself wishing I had another way to get on the water. I am free every other friday through september, weekends can work also.

No problem at all splitting gas/bait/ice, etc. I can back a trailer, help clean up boat, etc. I have all my own gear, like to fish artificals best, but not against using live bait-whatever works!!

Always looking to learn new techniques, areas, tides/wind and habitats-love being on the water. Friendswood area here, so 20-30 mins from kemah/eagle point/TX City Dike etc.

Thanks for looking,

John


----------



## swimdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi John,
I have a 28' catamaran I fish out of the Galveston yacht basin, mainly during the week and am always looking for fishing partners. So long as you don't smoke, don't drink too much, treat the boat like it's your property, split whatever fuel and bait cost we incur and help clean afterwards I'm open. I AM NOT a charter boat guide and can't promise results but am always open to trying new areas. PM me your info and I'll let you know when we are planning on going.


----------



## jtm60 (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks, pm sent


----------

